# what to feed your YB team after races?



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello I have a question what do you change on feeding your YB team after a race ? do you add more protien or keep it the same what is the best way ? thanks to all who relpy...


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

I will tell you what works for me...High carbs on return then protien for two days and then back to carbs...You want the birds to get their energy back and then give them protien to rebuild their bodies...


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Char-b Loft


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

Char-B Loft said:


> I will tell you what works for me...High carbs on return then protien for two days and then back to carbs...You want the birds to get their energy back and then give them protien to rebuild their bodies...


so does your week look like?

Sat--Sunday-Monday-Tuesday-Wedn-Thursday-Friday-Satday-Sunday
Ship-Race----Carbs---Protein--Protein--Carbs--Carbs--Ship---Race


is this also what i've heard of as Heavy-to-Light racing?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what i do before i have a race carb and protien and after somtimes i give them some lithley buttered sunflower seed then back to carbs but mosteley protien thats just my method


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

ccccrnr said:


> so does your week look like?
> 
> Sat--Sunday-Monday-Tuesday-Wedn-Thursday-Friday-Satday-Sunday
> Ship-Race----Carbs---Protein--Protein--Carbs--Carbs--Ship---Race
> ...


For a race mix I use a 45% carb mix from Heritage Acres called Nitro, this mix has 13.7% protein, 7.6% fat and 7.5% fibre...To this mix I add corn and brown rice....Try to get your race feed down to 12% protein...

Saturday return, race mix with corn and rice added, Sunday 15-16% protein mix with 10% safflower added, Monday higher protein mix but do not add safflower, Tuesday race mix with added corn and rice, Wednesday, same as Tuesday. Thursday same as Wednesday but reduce the amount they are eating by 33%, Friday, shipping day, same as Wednesday but reduce by 50% the amount they are eating and feed 24 hours before birds are expected to return from race...

The above is a form of carb loading and is a very high energy feed up to use out to 250 miles...I never do but some flyers could have trapping problems with carb loading, also many flyers will not agree with this but it works for me...

If you have good birds, train well and carb load you will win more than your share of races...


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for all replies would any one else like to share how they feed for the races ....?? 100,200,300 miles does feeding decide between win or lose ....thanks


----------

